
The US already has the technology to test millions of people a day - skosuri
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/28/1000671/covid-tests-millions-per-day-crispr-biotechnology-advances/
======
skosuri
Hey all; wrote this with Feng Zhang, Jason Kelly, and Jay Shendure. The
argument largely is already technology in place that will scale for mass
screenings for bringing people back to work. To make it happen, we believe it
will require separating clinical testing from mass screenings, allowing us to
clear many of the logistical and regulatory barriers standing in the way.

